# منتديات الشريعة الإسلامية > الشريعة الإسلامية >  سورة الواقعه وعجائب الرزق... عن تجربتي .. (فتوى)

## سيدة الوروود

(( فتوى))
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..
شيخنا الفاضل عبدالرحمن السحيم هذه رسالة وصلت من خلال بريد الموقع من أحدى الأخوات تقول فيها :
ما مدى صحة الحديث الوارد في سورة الواقعة بأنها تقي من الفقر لمن يقرأها كل ليلية قبل نومه
وجزاكم الله خيراً ..

*وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
وجزاك الله خيرا*

*لا يصح .* 

*قال الفتني في " تذكرة الموضوعات " عن حديث ابن عباس : " من قرأ سورة الواقعة كل ليلة لم يصبه فاقة أبدا " فيه أحمد اليمامي كَذَّاب .*
*وقال الألباني : موضوع ( يعني : مكذوب ) .* 

*ورُوي من حديث ابن مسعود ، وضعّفه الحافظ العراقي والألباني .* 

*والله تعالى أعلم .*
http://www.almeshkat.net/vb/showthread.php?t=74051




بدخل في الموضوع على طول...

مريت فتره بظروف ماديه صعبه.. ودخلت النت وسويت بحث للأدعيه والايات والسور اللي تجلب الرزق

ومن بينهم سورة الواقعه..

سبحان الله كل ما احس بضيق بسبب ظروفي الماديه.. كنت اقرى سورة الواقعه وقسما بالله اييني رزق وتتيسر اموري والله 

ما احب اذكر المواقف لان فيها خصوصيه شويه وامور عائليه بس والله من اقرى السوره واكررها قد ما اقدر.. ربي ييسر اموري الماديه والحمدالله

اتمنى اكون افدتكم حبيباتي

واسفه ع الاختصار لاني بصعوبه اكتب... لان ولدي الله يحفظه.. مفصخ كيبوردي ونصه من غير فصوص.. زين مني حافظه اماكن الحروف  :Smile: 

اختكم ام حمدان



المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

لنقدر على العدل ..........لعبدالحليم الطيطي 
أحكام العقيقة 
تذكر قبل أن تعصي 
صلاة الكسوف ، أحكام ومسائل 
تغطية الوجه عند المفسرين 
تـذكـيـر 
العلامات التي تدل على الخشوع في الصلاة 
إذ أحبك الله رزقك التوبة 
شـر الطعـام 
ما المراد بالمؤمن القوي

----------


## زم_قمر_ان

_الحمدلله على كل حال

ومشكوره على المعلومه وربي يسهل رزقج

ويحفظ ولدج ويجعله من الصالحين_

----------


## Um Mohier

يزاج الله الف خير حبوبه...تقريبا كم مره كنتي تقرينها وكيف طريقتج يعني عقب كل صلاه

----------


## أم غاااايه

صدقتي
ومشكوره عالافاده يت في وقتها 
رغم اني أعرف ان صورة الواقعه تجلب الرزق الا ان ما يا عبالي أقراها
الله يغربل الشيطان

----------


## سيدة الوروود

> _الحمدلله على كل حال
> 
> ومشكوره على المعلومه وربي يسهل رزقج
> 
> ويحفظ ولدج ويجعله من الصالحين_


العفو غناتي 

تسلمين لي يا رب  :Smile: 





> يزاج الله الف خير حبوبه...تقريبا كم مره كنتي تقرينها وكيف طريقتج يعني عقب كل صلاه


بصراحه اقرى قد ما اقدر واقل شي 7 مرات

وما في وقت محدد.. اقرى بأي وقت.. والحمدالله حافظته صم  :Smile:

----------


## رمانهـ

وانا أأيد كلامج =)

----------


## سيدة الوروود

تسلمون لي والله

----------


## أيام وتعدي

يزاج الله خير

----------


## العيــــــوز

صح انا مجربه

----------


## أم فلونه

الله يرزق الجميع ان شااءلله

في ميزان حسناتج الغاليه

----------


## أم خلوفي..~

يزآآج آلله خيير غلآآتي 

وربي يسهل رزقج ان شآءآلله 

وآلله يحفظ ولدج ^^..~

----------


## بنوتة فراولة

المعلومه صدق انا مجرب بعد الحمدلله كل ما اقراء سورة الواقعه لازم في اليوم اييني رزقة ولله الحمد

----------


## @قلب مجروح@

تسلمين اختي عالمعلومه ماكنت اعرفها

----------


## ظبيانيه كوول

يزاج الله الف خير وفي ميزان حسناتج

----------


## نفرتيتي*

يزاج الله خير 
و الله يسر أمرج و أمرنا و كل أخوانا المسلمين يارب يا أرحم الراحمين 
و الله يحفظ ولدج و يبارك فيه

----------


## فلة للأبد

مشكورة غناتي الله يوفقج ف تجارتج -:شكلي بطلب منج كيك ويرزقج ياربي
انا ادور شئ يجلب الرزق _سبحان الله القرآن تلقين في كل شئ _ بس نحن نتعايز 
يعطيج العافية
وبدعيلج كل ماقرأته

----------


## الأمورة الحلوة

صح كلامج الله يرزقنا وياج

----------


## $فراولة حلوة$

جزاج الله خير على المعلومة ان شاء الله في ميزان حسناتج

----------


## الحب لك وح

الحمدلله على كل حال

ومشكوره على المعلومه وربي يسهل رزقج

ويحفظ ولدج ويجعله من الصالحين

----------


## عذبا

كلامها صح وبعد الاستغفار سرة عجيب في فتح باب الرزق من حيث لا تحتسبين وبعد الصدقة كلها جالبة للرزق بإذن الله اذا اخلصنا النية والدعاء الله يرزق كل انسان من حيث لا يحتسب

----------


## Bent RAK

ما شاء الله .. تباركـ الله .. الله يديم عليج يا رب .. 

مع إنــج ما كتبتي التفاصيل .. لأنكــِ واااايد تأثــرت بقصتــج .. 

الله ييسر أمورج إخـتي .. و يرزقــج من حيـث لا تحتسبـين .. 

و فتحتي على نفسج باب حلو .. حطيت من ضمن مخططي اليومي أقرأ سورة الواقعـة .. 

و الله ييسر لنا و يرزقنــا .. ياااااااااااااااااااا رب العالمين ^^

----------


## saraaaa

يسلمو كتير على المعلومة يجزيكي الخير اختي

----------


## بنت الميث

تسلمى ع الطرح الطيب

----------


## نقنوقة

اقراها احيااانا بس احينه شجعتيني على المداومة عليها

----------


## عيون ساره

مشكوره حبيبتي ان شاءالله راح اقراها يعطيج الف عافيه 

دعواتــج لي الله يرزقني بالزوج الصالح واسير العمره ..

----------


## حلاوة دلع

تسلميييين والله يحفظ ولدج ويخليه لج..

----------

